# Geekvape - Karma kit



## GerritVisagie (30/11/16)

Good day all our Great vendors. 

If anyone has news on the new Geekvape Karma kit, please keep us I formed. 

LOTS of FOMO going around this morning.

@incredible_hullk @skola @Deadz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rebel (21/12/16)

@GerritVisagie 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-geekvape-karma-mechanical-mod-kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/12/16)

That's cool. 
I Like the pricing


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/12/16)

Ahh man! 
Mine has been stuck in Joburg customs since last night @19:00


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/12/16)

@sirvape 
This is so sad. Will you guys be getting spare glass for the Karma soon? 
I just lost my first glass to beer, flimsy patio tables!



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Mari (23/12/16)

We have the Karma for R750.00 http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/geekvape-karma-kit/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/12/16)

Mari said:


> We have the Karma for R750.00 http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/geekvape-karma-kit/



That's a good price. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (23/12/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> That's a good price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



I agree, Killer price. Pity I don't do online ordering.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/12/16)

Waine said:


> I agree, Killer price. Pity I don't do online ordering.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There's a first time for everything....


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoefnick (23/12/16)

Where did you order and what shipping did you use @GerritVisagie ?


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/12/16)

Hey @Stoefnick, ordered from Heavengifts.com.
Used D"HL SMALL" something. 
30odd dollar for shipping. 
But vapedecadence has them now for 750
Great price


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/12/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Hey @Stoefnick, ordered from Heavengifts.com.
> Used D"HL SMALL" something.
> 30odd dollar for shipping.
> But vapedecadence has them now for 750
> ...



Agree bud at that price its not worth importing and waiting for it.


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/12/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Agree bud at that price its not worth importing and waiting for it.



Hell yes. I think mine worked out like 870 and some change. And I waited a month


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoefnick (23/12/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Hell yes. I think mine worked out like 870 and some change. And I waited a month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



Yeah got mine with the MikeVapes Coupon code from heavengifts aswell, but I took normal China airmail, Touch-wood I have not had a bad experience shipiing from that side of the world, All my Vape orders have come in successfully.

Waiting on the Karma from Heavnegifts and my Recoil and Goon Clone from 3fvape, ill probably get them by end Jan I need the time to mix juice anyways

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (23/1/17)

Any feedback on this from anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/1/17)

What would you like to know?
Been rocking this since Christmas, non stop


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (24/1/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> What would you like to know?
> Been rocking this since Christmas, non stop
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



So, what are your thoughts? How is the quality? Does it hit nice and hard? How does the copper feel, is it solid or does it have a "coat" of copper? And any other interesting pointers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (24/1/17)

@Waine
I love the thing to bits. It's my fist mech, so I can't "compare".
Okay, it's solid copper and it has a protective coating. 
Quality is very good, threads are smooth button has a long throw, so accidental fires shouldn't be an issue. (The magnets are strong)
I've measured voltage drop as follows
LG HG2 = 0.6V
30q = 0.3v
So the Samsung in my opinion hits harder and longer. 
The LGs are disappointing.
The mech though I doubt you'll find better at that price. 

The rda, is amazing. This little gem has permanently benched my Tsunami24. Flavour is great. (Just build your coils high up, so airflow hits close to the bottom)
The rdta I'm still struggling with. 
Can't get the same flavour out of it as the rda, and therein lies the problem. 
I Tinker for a day, then get gatvol and rda it again to get my flavour fix. 
A Griffin style driptip fits in the chuff cap, but it kills just enough flavour for me to not like it. 
I've gotten used to the chuff cap though and I like it 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (6/2/17)

@GerritVisagie Shot for the feedback. Do you get any battery rattle? I saw this in a review.

I must be honest, I have been tempted, as it seems a bargain. Even if I just use the Mech mod.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (6/2/17)

Yeah. There is a little. 
But only side to side. 
Honestly, I only ever notice it when I shake the thing. But if it's a pet annoyance, rather check one out before you buy, coz there's is jack squat you can do to fix it apart from taping your batteries


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------

